# Peppery Zins for under $20?



## AdrianSmith (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello all!

Looking for a little advice! - I'm trying to broaden my range of Zins. I'm usually big on the big, fruity, "jammy" zins, but i want to taste me palate with some nice peppery treats, however on a little bit of a budget. 

Any suggestions deeply appreciated and bonus points if they are Californian 

Thank you folks!


----------



## salcoco (Sep 15, 2014)

try zins from Lodi, chances are difficult to find as the market is the jammy ones.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Sep 15, 2014)

You might try a Bogle Vineyard Old Vine Zin

I am pretty sure it's under $20 bucks.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 15, 2014)

7 Deadly Zins. Pretty sure it is what you are looking for.
Michael David Winery, Lodi, CA


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 15, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> 7 Deadly Zins. Pretty sure it is what you are looking for.
> Michael David Winery, Lodi, CA



Huh, that is funny -- I consider 7 Deadly Zins to be the archetype of a jammy Zin. (This is my "house red.")


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 15, 2014)

Paul,
Really? To me it has a peppery taste to it. It may be the 15% ABV too. Alot of the zins I have tried are more "fruity" to me. I know the OVZ kit I made from RJS at the 10mo. mark is more "fruity" than 7 Deadly.
Could be the difference in our palates too.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, chacun à son goût, I guess. (Or, if you prefer the Latin, De gustibus non est disputandum.) 

I really like 7 Deadly Zins. A Lot. Does this sound like I have a Zin problem?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2014)

Surprised no one has mentioned Four Vines


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 16, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, chacun à son goût, I guess. (Or, if you prefer the Latin, De gustibus non est disputandum.)



Generally prefer the English version, different strokes for different folks.
I had to google that jibberish to see if you were calling me names.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is another good one. Bulk Buy.

Murphy Goode


----------



## AdrianSmith (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahh this is just perfect, thank you so much guys


----------



## AdrianSmith (Sep 19, 2014)

Also, keep em coming!!


----------



## 4score (Sep 19, 2014)

Very timely....I was trying to think of a specific, peppery zin I had recently and I just couldn't recall the name. Then, coincidentally, I had the wine last night. This is the peppery one that I really like. It's Three Vines Zin by Manzanita Creek. The winery makes several zins but this one (3 Vines) is only sold through Costco (under $20). It's made from a blend of zin from 3 vineyards in Northern Cal.


----------



## AdrianSmith (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks 4score, great great great to know!!!!


----------

